# Tibetan: text on cups



## beckford23

Hello everybody,
recently I bought to old Chinese tea cups with strange characters written on them. I tried to look them up in some Wikipedia tables of Brahmic scripts but didn't find any matches. Do these characters make sense to anyone? Or are they just a fancyful decoration?

Thanks
Beckford


----------



## Au101

Looks to me quite a lot like Tibetan, although I can't 100% confirm that.


----------



## beckford23

Thanks for your help! In the meantime someone told me that it's a kind of "fake" Tibetan, like someone was just copying the letters but didn't get them right.
Greetings
Beckford


----------



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

Definitely Tibetan. The writing on the right cup is of "real" and very much more accurate than the left one.


----------



## beckford23

Thank you! That also confirms my theory that the teacups were made by two different persons.


----------



## o-nami

Au101 said:


> Looks to me quite a lot like Tibetan, although I can't 100% confirm that.



I agree with Au101. IT IS NOT Tibetan. It is a very poor imitation of a font between Tibetan Uchen and Sanskrit Devanagari. And just for the first line of the left cup... The other signs are not even similar to Tibetan or Sanskrit...


----------

